# $110.00 per hour!--plumbers S*CK!



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'm with you, damn those monkey plumbers, damn them all to hell.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> When I first read this, I thought it was legit. Now, from reading through the other posts, I see he is a wannabe comedian, just trying to stir up the pot.
> 
> Oh well, he got me ticked for a few minutes, so I guess his BOZO act did work.
> 
> Ed


he's trying to be Dirt Diggler


why anyone would want to be Dirt Diggler -hmmm ... I can think of 100 reasons why.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## C. Skilled S. (Dec 6, 2007)

nah... to much low cost workers for you.



:sleep1:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I can't beleive there are plumbing contractors doing T&M and charging less than $150.00 an hour.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

NO GOOD DEED EVER GOES UNPUNISHED :no: Next plumber should get 1000 bucks plus penalty clause if the butthole opens his mouth


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

That was a very fair price ,especially if the blockage was a little ways out.Thanks to all the TRADESMAN who have our backs.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> why anyone would want to be Dirt Diggler


Maybe a thread with that as the question should be started.

What kind of response would you expect to get?

Ed


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

KCAH said:


> Office manager called to tell me she had to have a toilet unstopped.---$268.20--for what! Plumber had to pull toilet, rotoroot the line, put toilet back and install a new water supply line to it. What a scam! ANY MONKEY COULD BE A PLUMBER they are bigger thieves than lawyers:furious:.


Why are you mad at lawyers....did they plug the toilet...?:laughing:
Trade school 4 years....and you too can make a proper living.
SOME TRADESMAN ARE THEIR OWN WORST ENEMY....


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 17, 2007)

*I never made that kind of money when I was a lawyer!*

That is the reason I stopped practicing law and became a plumber - the money! Oh, let's not forget the glory. :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

KCAH said:


> ANY MONKEY COULD BE A PLUMBER .


That is so wrong.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

:furious:HCAH *UUUUUUU-SUUUUUUUCK!* bY THE WAY, WHAT IS A TROLL?


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey, I just realized *kcah* is *HACK* spelled backward. HACK ON THIS BEEAAATCH.:no:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

:ban: Hack, I mean kcaH


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

PARA1 said:


> Hey, I just realized *kcah* is *HACK* spelled backward. HACK ON THIS BEEAAATCH.:no:


DAMN!!! Good catch Para. I have new respect for "HACK".

He got y'all real good

I mean, I knew he was a troll, but he was being so obviously blatent.








WE ARE NOT WORTHY


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

It was like a bar fight...not really needed, but it felt good.


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

Firemike said:


> He might only actually work 5 to 6 hours of a 8 hour day.


In reality, a plumber in a one-man shop will get an average of 3 billable hours per day. Sure, there are days when he will put more hours in, but the next day he'll probably spend collecting what he's made in the last couple of days. Some days are busy, some days are not.

In a larger company, the plumber will get 5 - 6 billable hours and the rest will be windshield time. And his charges go to pay himself, his company's overhead, the dispatchers, several other company employees. For each tech on the road, there are two or three more mouths to feed.

When you add it all up, it takes a hefty hourly charge to make wages, overhead, direct costs, and profit.

Charging $300 to run a camera doesn't sound like much when the camera costs $9,000 and you still have to pay all the expenses of the company, as well as all the other drain cleaning tools, and the equipment constantly needs repair and replacement. The plumbers who are trying to struggle along on some $65-$75 hourly wage are dancing on the edge of bankruptcy.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Well said Herk ! In SF service plumbers $135 Hr. $45 helper.

Why would I play in Your SHIP for less???


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I enjoy sweating copper, but when it comes to old drain work, I don't care what I have to pay. If I have any real tradesman in my home, he's cheating himself if I don't get an invoice over $300.

Dave


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> In reality, a plumber in a one-man shop will get an average of 3 billable hours per day.


I didn't realize so little. I'm a one man show right now and just was averaging what I do. 



> When you add it all up, it takes a hefty hourly charge to make wages, overhead, direct costs, and profit.


My point exacly! KCAH is probably one of those whining mamma boys that also gets on the CB and messes with the truckers too. Has no life, can't do anything for himself, and wants to take it out on the real professionals.


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

Firemike said:


> I didn't realize so little. I'm a one man show right now and just was averaging what I do.


I first read it in Ellen Rohr's book, "Where Did the Money Go?" I simply didn't believe that was accurate at all. So I went through my previous year's books. Some of the jobs were bid jobs and I had to estimate how long they had actually taken. Most were T & M and were easy. I came up with exactly three billable hours per day. I was astounded, sure that I had been working more like five or six per day. Further, she says that, as you get older, the amount of time goes down. I can relate to that, since I'm 59 now.


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

Most plumbers get 1/10 of the bill and their fat angry pig boss who could not screw a lid back onto a peanut butter jar gets the rest. Then the poor shlub has to get an ear full from the pig boss like 'get it done', 'what took so long', 'you are killing me out there'. 

I have never worked for a nice, calm plumbing contractor in my life.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

This guy ougta get paid for his creativity


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

maccam said:


> Most plumbers get 1/10 of the bill and their fat angry pig boss who could not screw a lid back onto a peanut butter jar gets the rest. Then the poor shlub has to get an ear full from the pig boss like 'get it done', 'what took so long', 'you are killing me out there'.
> 
> I have never worked for a nice, calm plumbing contractor in my life.


Try being one for a year and you will know why. SIX YEARS IN THE TRADE (MINIMUM) BEFORE YOU CAN TAKE THE MASTERS TEST start buisness with all of the related buisness issues, than let's not for get a service truck for each plumber to take home.


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Old Frt*

That's the second truck with that type of decal on it. There's one here in Indiana running around. I've seen a ambulance turned in to a plumbing vehicle and they had plumalance instead of ambalance. They called their company Plumb Doctors. Had functional siren and lights (they never used them though just for show)


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

maccam said:


> Most plumbers get 1/10 of the bill and their fat angry pig boss who could not screw a lid back onto a peanut butter jar gets the rest. Then the poor shlub has to get an ear full from the pig boss like 'get it done', 'what took so long', 'you are killing me out there'.
> 
> I have never worked for a nice, calm plumbing contractor in my life.


spoken like a true 9-5 clockwatcher ...


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

All Clear Sewer said:


> it`s been working great for me :thumbsup:
> The F/R guy`s here in town are at home and I`m still at work and it`s like 11:03pm :thumbup: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Yea baby :clap: T/M all the Way


uhhh.....how much do you charge an hour?

I just drove to the site, bid the job, cleared two drains (tub and basin), and collected the money in less than *90 minutes* and charged *$285.00.* 

You would have made how much?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> uhhh.....how much do you charge an hour?
> 
> I just drove to the site, bid the job, cleared two drains (tub and basin), and collected the money in less than *90 minutes* and charged *$285.00.*
> 
> You would have made how much?


I would bill that out T&M @ $260.00.

1.5 hrs @ $140.00 per hour and a $50.00 equipment fee for the rod and the visqueen and tape. We very rarely do that type of work though.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

In this town most plumbers only charge $55 an hour, I charge $70 an hour if the work is inside the city. I work for 4 plumbers and they pay me more then they get paid  They call me out to do the nasty stuff. Everyones happy at the end of the day. :whistling:thumbup: I drove by the other F/R sewer guy`s house about 3 hours a go and he was already home while I was still getting calls 
Must be something to this T/M stuff as he even calls me out to do the jobs he cant do 

I work out of a 4,000sf shop as he works out of his house, I have 3 trucks and he only has a mini-van hummmmm 

He`s got a 1/2 page ad in the phone book and I only have a 1/8 page ad......hummmmmmmm I must be doing something right


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

All Clear Sewer said:


> In this town most plumbers only charge $55 an hour, I charge $70 an hour if the work is inside the city. I work for 4 plumbers and they pay me more then they get paid  They call me out to do the nasty stuff. Everyones happy at the end of the day. :whistling:thumbup: I drove by the other F/R sewer guy`s house about 3 hours a go and he was already home while I was still getting calls
> Must be something to this T/M stuff as he even calls me out to do the jobs he cant do
> 
> I work out of a 4,000sf shop as he works out of his house, I have 3 trucks and he only has a mini-van hummmmm
> ...


here is an odd thought...maybe he makes enough money working reasonable hours that he doesn't need to work until 11pm to make money?

working a lot of hours is easy...doesn't take any skill at all...making a lot of money in a few hours, now that's impressive...


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

maccam said:


> Most plumbers get 1/10 of the bill and their fat angry pig boss who could not screw a lid back onto a peanut butter jar gets the rest. Then the poor shlub has to get an ear full from the pig boss like 'get it done', 'what took so long', 'you are killing me out there'.
> 
> I have never worked for a nice, calm plumbing contractor in my life.


Then you slip and fall and draw out him for 6 months while he is in court fighting a massive lawsuit due to the fact that you caused a leak in the customers house after you ran up hundreds of thousands of miles on his once new van, which he will need to replace by the time you decide you have healed up enough to come back to work, and in his spare time he uses his 90%, which is really only about 30% to pay odd ball stuff like the yellow page add and the phones and the light bill and the double self imployment tax and the liability insurance and the workmans comp and the shiny new tools you charged up at the plumbing store on his dime when all the while he has to live with realization that he should have hired a young go-getter years ago to replace you because you have gotten fat and lazy and way too comfortable wiith your job and refusing to climb into a crawl space anymore and complaning all the time to the other employees about how little you make and spending more time at the donut shop than working -allegedly.......Angry? No. Suicidal? yes


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

mahlere said:


> here is an odd thought...maybe he makes enough money working reasonable hours that he doesn't need to work until 11pm to make money?
> 
> working a lot of hours is easy...doesn't take any skill at all...making a lot of money in a few hours, now that's impressive...


Here`s a odd thought for ya, no here`s the facts.

He`s charging $75 to clean any sewer

I charge $70 an hour

I`m working while he`s at home

You do the math


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

All Clear Sewer said:


> Here`s a odd thought for ya, no here`s the facts.
> 
> He`s charging $75 to clean any sewer
> 
> ...



ok...but when we did resi work, we got $200+ per hour...and we got home to eat with our family and we got to actually spend time with our kids...all this in an area that other EC's were/are working for $60/hr...

so I made in 5 hrs what you make in 12....you keep working...


----------



## AbeBarker (Jan 3, 2007)

maccam said:


> Most plumbers get 1/10 of the bill and their fat angry pig boss who could not screw a lid back onto a peanut butter jar gets the rest. Then the poor shlub has to get an ear full from the pig boss like 'get it done', 'what took so long', 'you are killing me out there'.
> 
> I have never worked for a nice, calm plumbing contractor in my life.



Why arn't you working for yourself? You can see that there are endless amounts of money for the taking... right?


----------



## DrainMedic (Dec 14, 2007)

maccam said:


> Most plumbers get 1/10 of the bill and their fat angry pig boss who could not screw a lid back onto a peanut butter jar gets the rest. Then the poor shlub has to get an ear full from the pig boss like 'get it done', 'what took so long', 'you are killing me out there'.
> 
> I have never worked for a nice, calm plumbing contractor in my life.


 
Sounds to me like you havent been at a job long enough to work for a nice, calm plumbing contractor in your life. :laughing:


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

KCAH said:


> Office manager called to tell me she had to have a toilet unstopped.---$268.20--for what! Plumber had to pull toilet, rotoroot the line, put toilet back and install a new water supply line to it. What a scam! ANY MONKEY COULD BE A PLUMBER they are bigger thieves than lawyers:furious:.


Only the monkey's that want to be turd herders. I wouldnt do it for $220 an hour!


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

Sewer rooters are not real plumbers, they are turd herders, brown trout anglers, corn cultivators.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

maccam said:


> Sewer rooters are not real plumbers, they are turd herders, brown trout anglers, corn cultivators.


some may even call them trolls


----------



## DrainMedic (Dec 14, 2007)

Now thats an intelligent answer :thumbsup:

While your working at job number 33, getting ready to ask your BOSS for another raise for showing up to work on time....ill be sitting at my desk running business as usual.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

DrainMedic said:


> Now thats an intelligent answer :thumbsup:
> 
> While your working at job number 33, getting ready to ask your BOSS for another raise for showing up to work on time....ill be sitting at my desk running business as usual.


ok, so trolls wasn't a good answer?:blink:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

maccam said:


> Sewer rooters are not real plumbers, they are turd herders, brown trout anglers, corn cultivators.


Don't most real plumbers have a machine on the truck ?


----------

